# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Californian Bungalow Cubby House

## centipede

Came across this forum and I thought I'd post up my first carpentry project. It started out being a simple cubby, then it just took off from there. It ended up being a miniature Californian Bungalow to match our house. Quite happy with it. 
Luca

----------


## bpj1968

I see you got a bit carried away. 
Seriously, great work

----------


## Black Cat

Excellent work - but where is the double off-set gable? the internal timber panelling? the leadlighting? Lots to do yet!!! (kidding of course). Love your work! Now if you have a spare six months and nothing to do, you can come down and finish off my reno for me ...

----------


## Moondog55

That balcony is crying out for a rose covered veranda and a firemans pole Simply love it

----------


## Black Cat

Nah - you can't have a veranda on a California Bungalow The offset gable provides a porch arrangement if it is done properly. Tsk Tsk Moondog!!

----------


## Moondog55

Nah Your wrong BC I thought the whole POINT of a California Bungalow was the veranda

----------


## Black Cat

I did my thesis on the evolution of the California Bungalow in northern NSW - wanna fight??? Lol

----------


## Moondog55

Then obviously the Welshmen are wrong!
My understanding was that "Bungalow" was an Indian word used by the Raj to describe the small house shaded by a veranda, can you tell me how they came to be called "California Style" over here??
From what did it evolve and into what??

----------


## r3nov8or

Obviously once the Yanks get a hold of it it'll get all messed up.  :Smilie:  
But if this is indeed a Californian bungalow discussion I agree with BC that the covering for the porch is by way of the offset gable. Always considered it a lot of work just to cover a porch. But I likes 'em, y'all.

----------


## Black Cat

Yep, bungalow comes from bungala meaning a place with a veranda. but bungalow having entered the english language came to mean a single-storey house. The californian connection is due to an architectural partnership by the name of Green and Green who operated in California and who developed the single-storey house (or story in America ..) to respond to the Arts and Crafts Movement (hence the timber panelling, use of shingles etc). So there you go! Your history lesson for the day!! :Smilie:  :Biggrin:  :Wink 1:

----------


## Moondog55

Yes but here in Melbourne all the house sold as California bungalows and built between say 1920 and 1940 have at least ONE veranda, usually at the front of the house.
I think that verandas are part of the Australian vernacular now and I wouldn't buy a house that didn't have one or that I wasn't prepared to put a veranda or the equivalent on

----------


## Black Cat

I have seen real estate agents describe a 'new build' as Georgian. Never believe what you read in real estate adds. Time was, anything built between the wars was described as Federation. Ummmm ........

----------


## Black Cat

Heres something in the SMH about them. Trevor, the lecturer quoted, supervised my thesis ...  http://smh.domain.com.au/design-and-...820-1382q.html

----------


## Moondog55

Quote
The Californian bungalow is distinguished by its squat, solid,  single-storey structure, with a gabled roof and pillars supporting the  front verandah
End-quote SMH

----------


## centipede

OOopps..... what have I started here. It's all too mind boggling for me.  Thanks for the suggestions, ideas and comments. 
Luca

----------


## Black Cat

> Quote
> ..._ gabled roof and_ pillars supporting the  front verandah
> End-quote SMH

   Like i said. No contradiction there. 
PS< Sorry Centipede, you haven't started anything, Moondog and I frequently enjoy a good stoush - all in good fun as it should be! lol

----------

